
Ask HN: What's compensation like in the greater Boston area? - tmux314
Where&#x27;s a reliable place to learn about compensation in the area? I&#x27;m still new to the GBA too so I don&#x27;t have a large network. I&#x27;m also getting different and conflicting info from my Google searches. I&#x27;m happy to go to any events if it helps grow my contact list and meet others in the industry.<p>A little about me: I have close to 2 years experience with python, C++, AWS, Jenkins, and Concourse. I&#x27;ve done a lot of DevOps-type work over the last year, and I&#x27;m getting my Kubernetes app developer cert shortly.<p>Thank you in advance!<p>*Edited for clarity.
======
otras
Levels.fyi leans towards the larger companies, but it can be valuable for
getting a sense of the higher range of salaries in the area:

[https://www.levels.fyi/comp.html?track=Software%20Engineer&s...](https://www.levels.fyi/comp.html?track=Software%20Engineer&search=Boston)

[https://www.levels.fyi/comp.html?track=Software%20Engineer&s...](https://www.levels.fyi/comp.html?track=Software%20Engineer&search=Cambridge%2C%20MA)

~~~
tmux314
This is very useful - thank you!

------
cottonseed
Where have you looked? Glassdoor salaries? Cost of living comparisons between
GBA and places you're familiar with? At the end of the day, your salary is
whatever you can get. Go apply for some jobs.

------
protonimitate
Not sure about dev-ops specifically, but eng salaries for 1-2 years experience
are around 70-90k in general.

I would expect dev ops to be around that, maybe slightly lower.

------
Nguyenhung
Can I ask you how to increase your score?

~~~
tmux314
What do mean by score? Do you mean HN karma?

